# How is this for a weight gain diet?



## newtothegame90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Im basically looking to get from a measly 127lb's to 140 over the next 6months gradually. Having used the gym for a year or so and qualified as a gym instructor I feel I have enough knowledge to sort out and stick to a solid routine for mass, my issue is Im no dietician! Im a student so budget is the key but below is what id usualy eat sunday-friday, saturday would be a meal out and a treat or two!

Anyones opinions or tips would be welcome!

Breakfast - 9am

3 whole eggs scrambled with a dash of milk and pepper

3 slices granary bread

Lunch - midday

Tin of tuna with real mayo and cucumber

4 slices granary bread

apple or banana

Snack - 3/4pm

Large handfull of mixed nuts (any type but normally almonds)

4 oatcakes or a nature valley granola bar

Dinner - 7pm

large portion of steak/chicken/salmon/white fish/pork ... you get the idea!

100g basmati or wild rice or a large baked spud

loads of vegggies drizzled with some balsamic vinegar, EVOO and a dash of ketchup

Besides these four meals if im hungry i tend to either have a glass of milk, natural yoghurt, protein shake or bar or just eat a larger portion in the equivalent meal the next day

Macros:

Cals - 2500

Carbs - 300g

of which sugar - 60g

Protein - 140g

Fat - 80g

of which saturates - 16g

fibre - 35g

I used to eat a lot of oats, brown rice and milk but i seem to get bad stomach issues with these and can handle eggs and bread a lot better!


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Is 2500 cals enough for you to gain at your weight??

Have you worked out your TDEE? If you want to gain weight but keep bf down you should only be consuming 200-300 more cals on top of your TDEE.

Personally I think you should be getting more protein for you to increase muscle mass.

If you have worked out TDEE, post it and will have a look and advise.

Cheers


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive just thought... your 9st??? how old and tall are you???


----------



## newtothegame90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Trojan369 said:


> Is 2500 cals enough for you to gain at your weight??Have you worked out your TDEE? If you want to gain weight but keep bf down you should only be consuming 200-300 more cals on top of your TDEE.Personally I think you should be getting more protein for you to increase muscle mass.If you have worked out TDEE, post it and will have a look and advise.Cheers


Cheers for the reply mate. I'm 22 but only 5ft 3 so 9 stone is light but I'm no skinny git! I have no idea what my TDEE is as I've never really tracked caloric intake. Im a sports science student and work part time. I do a 4day split of chest bi's, legs, back abs, shoulders tri's.


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Right well here we go;

First work out your BMR (Cals you need to survive on if your in a coma or laid in bed all day). (66+(13.7xweight in kg)+(5xheight in cm)-(6.8*age in years))

Then times your BMR by 1.5 to get you TDEE (Cals you need when your actually working out).

Add 200-300 cals per day to bulk without putting too much bf on.

As you weight increases so does you BMR, TDEE, Bulk Cals so weigh yourself once a week in the morning before eating then you will have your daily cals for the week.

Personally I would suggest you train 3 days a week MON,WED,FRI. And concentrate on an full body workout, compound excersises. This way you will gain some alround good size initially then eventually you can start to split your days and focus on individual muscle groups.

Hope this helps, this is what I did when I first started at 12.5st


----------



## newtothegame90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Trojan369 said:


> Right well here we go;
> 
> First work out your BMR (Cals you need to survive on if your in a coma or laid in bed all day). (66+(13.7xweight in kg)+(5xheight in cm)-(6.8*age in years))
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the reply mate really helpfull. Yeah i know how to do TDEE etc but ive never really relied on it as there are other factors involved...kind of just tried to eat clean and listen to my body when im hungry but now i think its time to look a little closer as im clearly not gaining much weight in the last 4months. I do heavy compounds with a few secondary exercises but the main reason i shoot for 4 days instead of three is i feel i dont work my shoulders enough when i do them with my chest in a push pull legs split.


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Ok mate well obviously without the cals you aint going to grow especially without the protein. If your happy with you training and since your a PT then im sure you know what your doing then main focus are then cals. Make sure you eat even if your not hungry and judge your body, if your gaining too much fat then adjust etc but remember muscle aint going to grow without protein!

Good luck and remember if you have any more questions, thats the whole point of the forum lol


----------



## newtothegame90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Trojan369 said:


> Ok mate well obviously without the cals you aint going to grow especially without the protein. If your happy with you training and since your a PT then im sure you know what your doing then main focus are then cals. Make sure you eat even if your not hungry and judge your body, if your gaining too much fat then adjust etc but remember muscle aint going to grow without protein!
> 
> Good luck and remember if you have any more questions, thats the whole point of the forum lol


Thanks pal, good to see someone offering their input it makes a difference! you mind me asking what your current diet, weight etc is looking like? it might give me some good meal ideas etc. cheers


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Carbs - 300g

Protein - 140g - up this to 300g

Fat - 80g - up this to 100g

New cals = 3300 cals.

If getting fat, drop carbs.


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Im about 16 & Half Stone, 7 weeks into Bulk.

Porridge + Shake

Chicken

Egg & Bread / Toast + Shake

Chicken

Mainly Chicken n Rice but change to beef and potato etc somedays

Shake

It isnt set everyday but keep track of my diet through MyFitnessPalApp, currently at 3666 cals this week (300g Protein n Carbs)


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

Rule 1: Butter up that bacon

Rule 2: Bacon up that sausage

The rest will fall nicely into place.


----------



## Trojan369 (Sep 13, 2011)

Trojan369 said:


> Im about 16 & Half Stone, 7 weeks into Bulk.
> 
> Porridge + Shake
> 
> ...


I will add my shakes consist of Whole Milk, Peanut Butter, Protein Powder


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

I personally don't think at your present level you need to go into serious detail to make gains.

Just get more protein in there and good EFAs.

If not gaining then up cals by 250 a day till you gain, then once it levels out do the same again.


----------



## newtothegame90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Dezw said:


> I personally don't think at your present level you need to go into serious detail to make gains.
> 
> Just get more protein in there and good EFAs.
> 
> If not gaining then up cals by 250 a day till you gain, then once it levels out do the same again.


Cheers Dez, good solid simple advice!


----------



## newtothegame90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Huntingground said:


> Carbs - 300g
> 
> Protein - 140g - up this to 300g
> 
> ...


Thanks for the comment mate. Id agree with upping EFA's slightly and keeping carbs inbetween 250-350 but i personally feel 300g of protein (thats just over 5 times my bw in kg's!) is an overhaul and would be a waste of money consuming all of that!


----------



## Strongr (Oct 4, 2012)

You are only 9st if I was you I would be eating everything and anything to get the cals in, if you start getting fat clean it up but dont worry about anything unless your getting fat.

What's your body type, mesomorph, endomorph or ectomorph ? Google it and compare your body to the charts, body type plays a lot in mass gaining I.m.o


----------

